# Oscar's playing with toys



## madamsuz (Dec 20, 2008)

ok i been doing a littel reshearch and i have read putting toys in with oscars can make them more happy,

they are either feeding or eating 

my daughter has a barbie pool, had a mini basketball that floats, and they seem to like it

any ideas for anything else i could put in there for them to have some fun with and keep them entertained...

one is much bigger than the other, so its taken over the tank i wanna try get the smaller one to come out of hiding and play more and eat more so it can catch up with the other......


i have also read that they like to eat and play with live plants... have also been told live plants are a waste of time... so really tossing up with that one


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

Try out the Book "the simple Guide to freshwater aquariums" by David E. Boruchowitz. At the end it tells all about an Oscars needs (except for the fact that it says they can be kept in a 30 gallon tank). 

In the book, it says they can play with fake plants. They will shake it and have a great time. The book also tells about water changes and other stuff.

I got this book when i started my aquarium and i think i got a pretty good start.

BTW: anyone who reads this, and thinks i am a troll or a salesman, Trust me, i am not.

Hope this helps


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Things which are nontoxic and large enough not to be swallowed or stick in the mouth should be fine. Things which are neutrally bouyant would be especially fun.


----------



## Kurtfr0 (Nov 2, 2008)

I've had plenty of oscars who don't uproot things, but if there really playful they will

put 2-3 fake plants and let them play with it and bash it around and uproot it. < Thats a fun time for an oscar.


----------



## redsea (Feb 13, 2009)

I DID NOT KNOW OSCARS LIKE TO PLAY WITH THINGS:fish:


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

When I kept oscars, I would float 4 or 5 ping pong balls in the tank, and they would constantly play with it. My driftwood would also be in a different spot every morning.


----------



## redsea (Feb 13, 2009)

thats cool!:fish:


----------

